# Stage 15 Results - discuss



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Fat bottomed girls, you make the .....

Sorry, wrong Queen.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Stage 15 - Sunday, July 17: Lézat-sur-Lèze - Saint-Lary Soulan (Pla d'Adet), 205.5 km
Results

1 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 6.06.38 (33.63 km/h)
2 Oscar Pereiro Sio (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 0.06
3 Pietro Caucchioli (Ita) Credit Agricole 0.38
4 Michael Boogerd (Ned) Rabobank 0.57
5 Laurent Brochard (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 2.19
6 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC 5.04
7 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 
8 Oscar Sevilla (Spa) T-Mobile Team 6.28
9 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
10 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank 6.32
11 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
12 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 7.33
13 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 7.54
14 Christophe Moreau (Fra) Credit Agricole 8.14
15 Haimar Zubeldia (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 8.47
16 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 
17 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 8.54
18 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel 9.32
19 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 9.34
20 Allan Davis (Aus) Liberty Seguros-Würth 10.37
21 Leonardo Piepoli (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 11.00
22 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile Team 11.27
23 Mikel Astarloza (Spa) Ag2r-Prevoyance 11.58
24 Alessandro Bertolini (Ita) Domina Vacanze 
25 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC 12.13
26 Stéphane Goubert (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
27 Giuseppe Guerini (Ita) T-Mobile Team 12.17
28 Andrei Kashechkin (Kaz) Credit Agricole 12.44
29 Iker Camano (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 13.13
30 Pierrick Fédrigo (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 13.49
31 Chris Horner (USA) Saunier Duval-Prodir 14.01
32 Jérôme Pineau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 14.22
33 Jörg Jaksche (Ger) Liberty Seguros-Würth  14.28
34 Rubens Bertogliati (Swi) Saunier Duval-Prodir 14.54
35 Jörg Ludewig (Ger) Domina Vacanze 15.09

General classification after stage 15

1 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 62.09.59 (42.309 km/h)
2 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC 2.46
3 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank 3.09
4 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team 5.58
5 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 6.31
6 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 7.35
7 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 9.33
8 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 9.38
9 Christophe Moreau (Fra) Credit Agricole 11.47
10 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile Team 12.01
11 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 12.57
12 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel 14.27
13 Haimar Zubeldia (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 15.26
14 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 17.56
15 Jörg Jaksche (Ger) Liberty Seguros-Würth 18.16
16 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC 19.03
17 Oscar Pereiro Sio (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 19.30
18 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 19.35
19 Andrei Kashechkin (Kaz) Credit Agricole 20.35


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Wonder if GH will be able to help Lance at all when he comes by. 

Not totally sure I understood that logic.


----------



## Stumpjumper (Dec 24, 2004)

I am just happy to be up at 4am drinking a Sam Adams, split screen The Open/Le Tour damn its a good life.

I like the GH move , we'll see how the polka dot fella does. I love the isolation of the big 3. This is good stuff.

willi


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Stumpjumper said:


> I am just happy to be up at 4am drinking a Sam Adams, split screen The Open/Le Tour damn its a good life.
> 
> I like the GH move , we'll see how the polka dot fella does. I love the isolation of the big 3. This is good stuff.
> 
> willi


I got you one better. I have big PC monitor with a TV window, roadbikereview and porn!

One more climb.....
<img src="https://joemonahansnewmexico.blogspot.com/drama.jpg">

fc


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

George has been doing zero work in the break, so he will still have something left. The logic is that he can stay in the break and go for the stage, OR he can drop back and help Lance, OR he can help Lance when he passes the break. Lots of options by having a man up the road.

Also, by having a man in the break, especially one as good as George, it takes the responsibility to chase for the whole stage off Disco as a team. Good basic bike race tactics.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

dr hoo said:


> George has been doing zero work in the break, so he will still have something left. The logic is that he can stay in the break and go for the stage, OR he can drop back and help Lance, OR he can help Lance when he passes the break. Lots of options by having a man up the road.
> 
> Also, by having a man in the break, especially one as good as George, it takes the responsibility to chase for the whole stage off Disco as a team. Good basic bike race tactics.


If Lance doesn't catch up to that group, should Hincapie drop back?? Or go for the win??

I think Lance is a big boy and doesn't need any help on the last climb. There's no drafting help anyway on an uphill finish that steep. George should go for the win.

fc


----------



## Stumpjumper (Dec 24, 2004)

francois said:


> I got you one better. I have big PC monitor with a TV window, roadbikereview and porn!
> 
> One more climb.....
> 
> ...


I'll add the porn and keep my Sam Adams, Ive only 4 left good thing its under 10k

willi


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Very true, and George deserves it. Plus I think George was a team mate of Casartelli, though not on the tour squad the year of his death.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

If I was giving direction at this point I would tell George to suck the wheel of any attacks and if he can stick, take the stage in the sprint.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Looks like the crowd is pretty pro L7. Lots of yellow and stars and bars etc.


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

Go for the win! Hincapie has never won a stage and I think that him winning a stage would make Lance super happy.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Go George!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*Fabio would be proud...*

Excellent work by Big George.

Basso deserves 2nd in Paris

Jan needs to ditch his 11-11-11-11-12-12-12-12-13-23 cassette on mountain stages.

Chicken who???


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*George does what Lance can never do.*



francois said:


> Stage 15 - Sunday, July 17: Lézat-sur-Lèze - Saint-Lary Soulan (Pla d'Adet), 205.5 km
> Results
> 
> 1 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 6.06.38 (33.63 km/h)
> ...


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Amen.


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

all credit to george for his tactics but i feel more gutted for pereiro having done all the hard work and getting no reward while george gets the win soley because his team mate is in yellow. there must be a bitter taste in pereiro's mouth.

great to see lance's team mate get the glory for a change though...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Jan needs to ditch his 11-11-11-11-12-12-12-12-13-23 cassette on mountain stages.

Hah, very nice.


Chicken who???[/QUOTE]

Chicken little, of course!


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

poshscot said:


> all credit to george for his tactics but i feel more gutted for pereiro having done all the hard work and getting no reward while george gets the win soley because his team mate is in yellow. there must be a bitter taste in pereiro's mouth.
> 
> great to see lance's team mate get the glory for a change though...


There's always one.


----------



## Stinky Hippie (Jul 19, 2002)

*I'm not following...*

...George gets the win because his team mate is in yellow? Are you also bothered by Vino's win, courtesy of Lance and company who recognized that for all his bluster he was never really a contender?

George answered every attack from Pereiro. It's hardly George's fault that Pereiro couldn't shake him -- ditto the fact that he's a better sprinter.





poshscot said:


> all credit to george for his tactics but i feel more gutted for pereiro having done all the hard work and getting no reward while george gets the win soley because his team mate is in yellow. there must be a bitter taste in pereiro's mouth.
> 
> great to see lance's team mate get the glory for a change though...


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Double amen. Here's to George!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Stinky Hippie said:


> ...George gets the win because his team mate is in yellow? Are you also bothered by Vino's win, courtesy of Lance and company who recognized that for all his bluster he was never really a contender?
> 
> George answered every attack from Pereiro. It's hardly George's fault that Pereiro couldn't shake him -- ditto the fact that he's a better sprinter.


What he is saying is that George drafted the whole breakaway while Pereiro had to break the wind and go on a series of attacks the whole time. So Pereiro might be just a tiny bit bitter.

George had the golden ticket because everyone in the break understood that he was not going to do any work at that front since he cannot help everybody gain time on the yellow jersey. It was understood, and it was completely ok. That put George in an ideal spot and he capitalized on the opportunity. Job well done.

fc


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

*By George - he did it!*

I set up my VCR just before leaving for the Sunday morning group ride, which ended up being 77 somewhat difficult miles (lots of attacking, then the weather changed from hot and humid to rain and a drop in temps). After taking a nice long shower, I grabbed some grub and plopped into my recliner and watched the stage. I just finished watching it - it's 4pm CDT. And what an unbelievable stage it was.

You go George! What a great day!


----------



## Stinky Hippie (Jul 19, 2002)

*If Pereiro's the climber....*

...and George the sprinter, Pereiro should have ditched George before the final kilometer. He had to have known he'd lose if he didn't lose George before the 1k banner. 

Now, if George had pulled what Mayo and his Euskatel friend pulled Jan 2 years ago, that would have been poor form.



francois said:


> What he is saying is that George drafted the whole breakaway while Pereiro had to break the wind and go on a series of attacks the whole time. So Pereiro might be just a tiny bit bitter.
> 
> George had the golden ticket because everyone in the break understood that he was not going to do any work at that front since he cannot help everybody gain time on the yellow jersey. It was understood, and it was completely ok. That put George in an ideal spot and he capitalized on the opportunity. Job well done.
> 
> fc


----------



## Black7beard (Jul 10, 2005)

francois said:


> George had the golden ticket because everyone in the break understood that he was not going to do any work at that front since he cannot help everybody gain time on the yellow jersey. It was understood, and it was completely ok. That put George in an ideal spot and he capitalized on the opportunity. Job well done.
> 
> fc


Thanks to you, and a couple of other posters, for making it clear. I can see where the previous poster would think George didn't do his part, but now the outcome makes sense.

b7b


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

francois said:


> What he is saying is that George drafted the whole breakaway while Pereiro had to break the wind and go on a series of attacks the whole time. So Pereiro might be just a tiny bit bitter.
> 
> George had the golden ticket because everyone in the break understood that he was not going to do any work at that front since he cannot help everybody gain time on the yellow jersey. It was understood, and it was completely ok. That put George in an ideal spot and he capitalized on the opportunity. Job well done.
> 
> fc


thanks francois. not suggesting what george did was wrong but just that pereiro couldnt drop george because he had been working all day. just real bad luck i guess for pereiro.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

culdeus said:


> Looks like the crowd is pretty pro L7. Lots of yellow and stars and bars etc.


Stars and Bars??????


----------



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

asgelle said:


> Stars and Bars??????


The Confederat Flag. GH's home state is South Carolina, if memory serves me correctly.


----------

